# War Dogs of the Pacific



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Worth the 45 minutes!
War Dogs of the Pacific - Video Dailymotion


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

I watched it earlier on the other place. I figured someone would post it. 

It was very interesting.


----------

